# sex in campers



## 119009 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all' about three years ago we sold our house to go fulltiming for another couple or more years or so we thought....
After meeting up with friends and having night out in Benidorm (cheap booze)we went on our merry way.
Until Mojacar when the other half started feeling ill.After a bit of head scratching and finger counting we looked at each other and then at the pharmacy across the road.
You guessed it pregnant!!!!!
Arghhhh!!! I had tourettes for 2 weeks having just sold house etc.
Anyway we now have a beautiful girl we wouldn't be without and are fulltiming again but my question is this:-
in world full of litigation do I have a case for...
A.having an overcab too big enabling me to get jiggy in the 1st place
B.having an overcab of insufficent height restricting my ability to hop off?
Any comments gladly recieved.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My initial reaction when I spotted the thread title "sex in campers" was:

YES PLEASE!

PS

After such a boozy night can you be certain that the "deed" was actually committed

a} in private?

b} in the overcab bed?

PPS

Does you user name bigfattrucker have any significance to your options A & B?


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

if this vans rockin, dont come knockin.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm with Pippin on this one...I also thought "" I wish.."" or words to that effect.....

How does anyone apart from matchstick man manage the leg over in an overcab bed?? certainly not possible in an Autotrail Cheyenne.....

Suggest you try the well known contraception method used by all truckers whether fat or thin, just rely on the boss to phone you and demand to know why you haven't made the next delivery....just at the crucial moment...

Ho yes thats right the stork did make your next delivery!! 

You could try sueing the brewery???????

Enjoy your little bundle !!!!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, we refer to living in a very small space all day as 'all day foreplay!!'

Might have something to do with your outcome!!

Ca


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

sex in campers 8O 

YES but the wife usually comes back half way through and spoils it :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Should have bought it from a dealership where the 'starter pack' *can *include essentials for every day and *night* living!

But then you would not have your beautiful daughter!

Some people are never satisfied, always the suppliers fault. :lol:


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

8O


----------



## 119009 (Dec 27, 2008)

ha ha ha


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Should have bought it from a dealership where the 'starter pack' *can *include essentials for every day and *night* living!
> 
> But then you would not have your beautiful daughter!
> 
> Some people are never satisfied, always the suppliers fault. :lol:


I knew I should have got mine off you Peter :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh what a saucy post! we would never manage anything with sprogs already in there and they stick to us like glue so no chance. Anyway we married we don't do things like that!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Is this another '*juddergate'* topic I wonder? 

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What - you do it in REVERSE??


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

pippin said:


> What - you do it in REVERSE??


Whatever takes your fancy, end results the same!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

.... perhaps the earth just moves!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Only problem in a 4.8m van is there is only room for 2


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Two what?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Only problem in a 4.8m van is there is only room for 2


Kinky! 

Now this post is going to beat records, mention SEX and everyones looking!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

8O :lol: You might just have a case there


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As long as it is not a case of the clap then that's OK then!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

pippin said:


> As long as it is not a case of the clap then that's OK then!


That would be a dose !! :lol: Mind it can be funny, trying to stop the van rocking


----------



## 111728 (Apr 28, 2008)

My concern for the original poster is they may have more coming if he doesn't know how to solve it. Maybe he needs a.....hand!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Sex In Campers*

It was whilst travelling through Italy we discovered why old Italian Camper Sales are probably high.

Many of the layby's are occupied by a camper fronted by a suitably clad lady advertising her wares. Don't suppose its that different to roadside strawberry sales or flowers.

Steve


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh what a saucy post! we would never manage anything with sprogs already in there and they stick to us like glue so no chance. Anyway we married we don't do things like that!


See what you've started now with yer "bonkin" thread greenie! :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

To the doctor in the "special" clinic it is a case.

To you it's a dose!

I 'spose it depends on how much fun you had catching it!

In that old motorhome in a layby in Italy........


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Me? 8O


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

pippin said:


> As long as it is not a case of the clap then that's OK then!


A clap!!
I would want a round of applause at the end! at the very least!!!

Ca


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well you couldn't get a standing ovation no chance in a luton! could get marks on a dismount off the ladders though.... :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

And people wonder why we like 'wild' camping so much???

Ca
PS
Now if anybody wants to get away from this smutty talk, please feel free to come into the chat room, where we never allow the tone of the conversations to go so low!! We have standards we have!!

Ca


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Ohhh hahaha I know I shouldn't but I have had a good giggle nay a good laugh Overhead in an A class does not have the same problems plenty of room for a big bottom!! Not that I know you understand  
Phil don't you find it lonely!!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

pippin said:


> To the doctor in the "special" clinic it is a case.
> To you it's a dose!
> I 'spose it depends on how much fun you had catching it!
> In that old motorhome in a layby in Italy........


The ladies of the night in Italy light bonfires alongside the road to attract punters!

Maybe they have rear bedroom MH's!!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > To the doctor in the "special" clinic it is a case.
> ...


maybe they have bedroom rears!!

Ca


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Havent a clue as I was on a tour of the F iamma factories and we were all in a coach!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

at last a reason to deploy the corner steadies


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

A friends of ours used to fly windsocks and flags from a 20-30ft fibreglass pole strapped to the bike rack on the back of his van. 

One night after a romantic evening the 2 of them retired to their van early!!

I seems so obvious now but he has said that in future he would either ensure that the steadies were down or take the flap pole down. The trouble was that the flag page would exaggerate the rocking movement of the van!!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

tviall said:


> A friends of ours used to fly windsocks and flags from a 20-30ft fibreglass pole strapped to the bike rack on the back of his van.
> 
> One night after a romantic evening the 2 of them retired to their van early!!
> 
> I seems so obvious now but he has said that in future he would either ensure that the steadies were down or take the flap pole down. The trouble was that the flag page would exaggerate the rocking movement of the van!!!


Was it windy or something


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Sex in campers*

Am I missing out on something :? :? :?

I travel solo


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

One of the main reasons I bought the model with the big bed in the back. But I told my wife it was so I could sit up and read.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Between relationships I was a contributor to the local paper lonely hearts column. I can remember the add well. 

“Tall male camper would like to meet tall female 30+ with a face that wouldn’t frighten the horses”

After 130 reply’s to the first add I could probably put together a best seller about sex in a motorhome.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

A friend of mine placed a LHA along the lines of Wanted! Women with long drive, who will swop light gardening duties and odd jobs, for occasional sex! Must like travelling.

He is still single :lol: but has done a lot of "gardening duties 8O 

Eddie


----------



## hooter (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats why you should always take precautions when abroad !!!!!!!


----------



## 119009 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi thanks for all the input, looks like I'll have to subscribe now this being my 5th post. Not sure if I can afford it though being homeless small mouth to feed etc.
Oh is that a violin I can hear?
No my mistake just the little un crying... bugger!!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

looks like I'll have to subscribe now this being my 5th post
Well worth it :!: 

Oh is that a violin I can hear? 
Borrow mine :-({|= 

See we're friendly on here :lol:


----------



## motognome (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey buddy, although I'm an old fulltimer now, still fear your experience happening to me.
I find always keeping a pebble off the breach in my left sneaker has worked for me so far....................cos it makes ya 'limp'
luv ya little gurl XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hooter (Jan 19, 2009)

hello motorgnome no wonder 's' is always smiling if its big enough to impede your walking


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*sex in the van*

Which reminds me of an old couple we met up in Norfolk....

After a few glasses of wine we enquired ... After 40 years of marriage what do you do about SEX...............

....so the little old wife replies with wide eyes

...... " We have our tea about SIX !!!!!! " :roll:

( sorry folks , please read this in a Norfolk accent for full effect )


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: sex in the van*



dinger said:


> Which reminds me of an old couple we met up in Norfolk....
> 
> After a few glasses of wine we enquired ... After 40 years of marriage what do you do about SEX...............
> 
> ...


With 'crumpets' of course!!! :lol:


----------

